# freebsd-update from 11.3 => 12.1 woes



## ProServ (Sep 22, 2020)

fixing it.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 22, 2020)

Have you tried what *vigole *suggested? https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-static-upgrade-f-pkg-fails-with-abort-trap.77072/post-478850


----------



## fel1x (Sep 24, 2020)

Please read this. https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## fel1x (Sep 24, 2020)

Do you mean that you want to update FreeBSD from 11 to 12.1? To do that, you can upgrade from source using subversion or use freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE upgrade


----------

